# Thanx to Black Hawk



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*3 Cheers - Hip, hip, hooray*

You are so welcome!!

Just love your pink sling, ......... and pink quiver, ........... and pink armguard, ................. and PINK BOW, :teeth: :star:  , ............ and pink ... arrows? They will be on their way soon - I get some for you, ...... oh yes, and don't forget the pink PSE Cap!! :smile:

Not sure how I am going to stand next to you on the line with all my camo? Just not quite as _Stylish_ :wink:


Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

Spatan's Lady said:


> Just love your pink sling, ......... and pink quiver, ........... and pink armguard, ................. and PINK BOW, :teeth: :star:  , ............ and pink ... arrows? They will be on their way soon - I get some for you, ...... oh yes, and don't forget the pink PSE Cap!! :smile:


Now that you say that... there is kinda a lot of pink... hehe... and after Thursday I was even a lil pink from the sun too :smile:



Spatan's Lady said:


> Not sure how I am going to stand next to you on the line with all my camo? Just not quite as _Stylish_ :wink:


I am so happy with it and hopefully will be standing next to you on the line... even in all your camo :tongue:

Here are some more pics... unfortunately not too many good ones from Thursday... but at least you can see more of the bow this time... and that's what matters :wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I am so chuffed that the wait is over...*

with the Driver strike there are other clients that are also waiting for their "babies" to arrive

I hope to see you bow in hand soon ..maybe on our field range in the Karkloof on the week end?

Your bow all accessorized does look really cool:thumbs_up.

Please keep us posted on your progress and most of all enjoy your new sport.:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

How is the archery going? We are up in the karkloof this weekend if you feel like an outing. You can shoot your bow and hang out with some other awesome archers and their families



Spatan:cocktail:

PS There should be some other chaoses on the line...


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

*Wanna camp with us...*

Hey Miss Pink

It was great to see you shooting in Karkloof this weekend. You are doing well! That pink bow of yours really stands out from the others - it is awesome! Think we need to extend our Karkloof invites to all the other AT'ers who may want to join. We always have an awesome time there - good shooting, good company... 

So this goes out to all who happen to read this...We are going out to Karkloof this coming weekend with rakes, tools, brushcutters etc in hand in preparation for the field competition that is being held there next month. We would appreciate any extra helping hands. It is going to be fun not just all work - we will be camping, braaing... Come on...be a rebel and join us!!! PM for more info.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

How are you feeling today after your marathon shooting session yesterday? I think you are becoming a very capable archer... the other ladies need to look sharp, there is a new kid on the line. It was really good to see how you have progressed, keep up the great work.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

spatan said:


> How are you feeling today after your marathon shooting session yesterday? I think you are becoming a very capable archer... the other ladies need to look sharp, there is a new kid on the line. It was really good to see how you have progressed, keep up the great work.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Lets just say that it takes a little more effort to use my arms today :tongue:

Thanx for the kind words... eventhough you are exaggerating a little bit, but I like to think that I am improving.

See ya.
MissPink:smile:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*No exaggerations....*

:secret:Thats the 40m mark we'er standing at ...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

